
Cops Taunted Black Veteran as He Died - llamataboot
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/04/19/cops-taunted-black-veteran-as-he-died.html
======
joesmo
Until there are consequences for such actions cops will continue to get away
with murder. I don't support the death penalty except for cops and other
government officials who abuse their positions. Till that is a real threat
people will continue to be murdered in cold blood and the public will continue
to think, rightfully so, that cops are just scum.

